# Ears up but leans a bit side ways



## Faizan Ahmed (Apr 10, 2020)

My male gsd turned 10 months old and his ears were fully up and erected at around 7 months of age.
His ears are up and apparently looks stoung but One ear leans a bit to outer side and I see that the dog often keeps his head tilt little bit on the same side. He is cleared of any ear infection by the vet.
Does this thing go away as he grows or its too late now.
His skin feels loose too a bit like puppies.
Anybody who have experienced this before


----------



## Faizan Ahmed (Apr 10, 2020)

this is a pic of my dog when he was aound 8.5 months old


----------



## McGloomy (Mar 13, 2018)

They look normal to me. That's how they are when they're yet to be fully erect. But there are some GSDs who have floppy ears all their lives


----------



## Faizan Ahmed (Apr 10, 2020)

Since the dog is already 10 months old. Do you think there can still be some development left in the ears department of the dog or is it all done


----------



## McGloomy (Mar 13, 2018)

At 10 months, all done


----------



## McGloomy (Mar 13, 2018)

Looking at the photo I don't really see anything wrong about the ears to be honest


----------



## Stuckey (Feb 1, 2020)

They look fine in the picture.


----------



## REEHGE (Feb 16, 2020)

Those ears look great! We would kill for our 7+ month floppy eared girl to have ears that would stay like that.


----------



## Faizan Ahmed (Apr 10, 2020)

Stuckey said:


> They look fine in the picture.


They are not very stiff at the base


Stuckey said:


> They look fine in the picture.


I feel they are not sufficiently stiff at the base


----------



## Faizan Ahmed (Apr 10, 2020)

REEHGE said:


> Those ears look great! We would kill for our 7+ month floppy eared girl to have ears that would stay like that.


Share pic of you pup plz


----------

